# im having trouble understanding scales



## saul (Jul 22, 2019)

im confused i have these guitar books that show scales and for some reason the major scale on one of my books is telling me to play the scale differently I thought the c major scale was always the same is this what would be considered playing a scale in a different mode


----------



## Jackthereaper (Jul 22, 2019)

Typically scales will also have extensions that you can add, so the book might be showing you a longer scale than your used to because you dont know the extensions.


----------



## void gaze (Jul 22, 2019)

What do you mean by “differently”?


----------



## Black Decameron (Jul 22, 2019)

While it’s true that the intervallic relationships of a major scale always remain the same, there are many ways to play the same scale on a guitar. This is due to both the tuning of the guitar as well as position of the starting note. (See William levitt’s “Modern method for guitar).” 

Regarding modes, there are two approaches to understanding modes: relative and parallel. The relative approach may be understood as simply beginning on a different scale degree of the major scale. 

For instance, the Dorian mode begins on the second degree of the major scale, Phrygian on the third degree of the major scale, Lydian fourth, etc. The parallel approach involves the alteration of the intervallic relationships of the Major scale. I often separate the parallel approach into two categories: major and minor modes. The major modes are: Ionian, Lidyian, and mixolydian. The minor modes are Dorian, natural minor, and Locrian. Each of these modes can be derived by slightly altering their respective major and minor scales. For instance, the Dorian mode may be spelled like a natural minor scale with a natural or raised 6th degree, if you prefer. So the relationship of whole and half-steps would be as follows: whwwwhw. Before concerning your urself with modes, I would suggest further study of the major and minor scales, as these are the basis for the choral “church” modes and an understanding of chord-scale theory. William Levitt’s book mentioned above is a good place to start for the self-directed learner. However, finding a suitable teacher whom you can work with directly would considerably speed up the process.

Best of luck.


----------



## train in vain (Jul 23, 2019)

The 3 most important rules of guitar:
1. NO STAIRWAY.
2.Turn it up.
3. Its a long way to the top.


----------

